
Semantic Style Transfer and Turning Two-Bit Doodles into Fine Artwork - anishathalye
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01768
======
anishathalye
There's an implementation of the algorithm on GitHub:
[https://github.com/alexjc/neural-doodle](https://github.com/alexjc/neural-
doodle)

